# Boat-less now. Need to wade. Need to catch a redfish.



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Left my little tin boat at our summer place.

Need to catch a redfish. Almost any size will do, just want to feel the pull of a real fish.....after catching darn little in TN all summer.

Heading to the coast on Thursday. Looking for decent sand/shell bottom for my old (and getting older) legs.

Looks like SW winds 5 to 10. Should arrive around ten a.m. Thinking of GISP, or someplace close to Freeport. Or, what about Mosquito island? 
Any and all suggestions appreciated.

thanks, richg99


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

I usually fish the SLP flats area, from Redfish Cove west to the pass itself. Mostly hard, sandy bottom, easy drive up wading in the area, but 4x4 suggested at the pass. Currents can get strong near the pass when the tides move. LOTS of stingrays. The subdivision nearest the pass on the bay side is a good place to park and wade in. Hope this helps a little.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Thanks, I don't have a 4:wheel drive. Can I park close enough and wade on? Rich


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

richg99 said:


> Thanks, I don't have a 4:wheel drive. Can I park close enough and wade on? Rich


Ye sir. In the subdivision closest to the pass, you can park on paved road and walk less than 50 yards to the water. That's a good spot right there, but it gets quite a bit of pressure on the weekend. Caught my PB trout there, about this time of year, on a Catch 2000. Don't worry if the water is sandy, the tidal currents there stir up the sandy bottom all the time. If there is bait, the fish should be there, sandy water or not.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Thanks, I try to NEVER fish on weekends. I'll give it a try one day soon. richg99


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Throw some crab on a 12/0 hook and 4 ounce weight in the second gut on the surf at night and you will get plenty of action


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

No luck this morning. Tried second gut with as big gold spoon at 10:00 a.m.

Then I tried to find the subdivision road. No luck there. Never could get close to the water. I must have been going to the wrong place. Headed to GISP. Fished the opening into Lake Como for an hour or so
Nothing, as usual. richg99


----------

